# Sjrc



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)

I would like to go watch some of the South Jersey Trial tomorrow morning. where will the Am be held?


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

JS,
Am judges are more than likley meeting between 12:00 and 1:00 this afternoon to go over grounds and determine where to hold ther stakes

Tom D


----------



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Tom. Do you mind posting up specifics, when you hear?
James


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open call backs 2nd series
5,6,8,9,10,11,12,15,16,17,19,20,21,23,24,28,29,30,31,33,35,,36,38,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,50,51,52,54,57,58


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Katie,

Any news on the derby? It should be getting close to finishing.

Vikki


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby is running 4th right now.. Sorry all I know is Mark Mosher has 2 back I will post when I have more


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

JS,
I will be gunning the rest of the weekend and be without computer access. Your best bet is to go to Assunpink WMA and look for signs that will direct you to the different stakes


----------



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)

Tom D said:


> JS,
> I will be gunning the rest of the weekend and be without computer access. Your best bet is to go to Assunpink WMA and look for signs that will direct you to the different stakes


That is what I was planning on doing, but I didn't want to drive there and have the stakes down in Southhampton. I figured that they would be running land series at Assumpink, though. 

My wife started having contractions this afternoon, so I am guessing I will not make it either way. Take care and have a good weekend.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Some derby

2nd Slugger Mark Mosher
3rd Spike Mark Mosher


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Some derby
> 
> 2nd Slugger Mark Mosher
> 3rd Spike Mark Mosher



1st) Moon - Clint Joyner

4th) Slick - Lisa Kane

Jams

Bitsy - Kristen Hoffman

Mactavish - Kristen Hoffman


It was a nice derby with lots of very good dogs in the last series! I was happy to still be hanging around at the end!


Thanks SJRC


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

JS McKinney said:


> My wife started having contractions this afternoon, so I am guessing I will not make it either way. Take care and have a good weekend.



James,

Best wishes to you and your family with the birth of your 2nd son. We'll see you at training when you can get some free time.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

David Lo Buono said:


> 1st) Moon - Clint Joyner
> 
> 4th) Slick - Lisa Kane
> 
> ...


Congrats Clint and Lisa and Slick!!! YAHOOOOO Way ta go girls


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Any update on where the Am or Q will be starting in the morning ?

john


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

If you're looking for the Amateur, you should go to HQ, 1267 old york road in robbinsville. There will be signs directing you. The Amateur will be in one of two places depending on how wet the grounds are.

See you there.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

The Qualifying will be held at Gravatts, believe the entrance is on Sharon Station Road. Again, please check signs from HQ (Don Driggers' house). 

See you tomorrow!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Call Backs to Water Blind

5,8,9,11,15,16,18,19,20,21,24,29,31,35,38,41,42,43,45,46,50,51,52,57,58


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

8, 9, 11, 15, 16, 20, 29, 38, 42, 50, 52, 57

Call backs to last series Open


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amt call backs to land blind
2, 4,5,6,10,11,16,19,20,25,26,27,30,31,35,42,44,47,48,49


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Some derby
> 
> 2nd Slugger Mark Mosher
> 3rd Spike Mark Mosher



Congratulations to the Moshers!!! 

Judy


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone have the call backs from the AM land blind ??

john


----------



## Chad O'Brien (Aug 7, 2006)

is the open over yet


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

...............


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Sugarfoot is having a very good weekend!! .......Congratulations!

Judy


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying:

1st - #2 - Castlerun's Material Girl - O/Linda Downey H/Jeff Stoneman
2nd - #16 - Forry's Charmed One - O/Lynn Budd H/Ed Forry
3rd - #18 - Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten, SH, WCX - O/H Barb Radtke (Mosher)
4th - #3 - Echo's Hot Tamale, JH - O/Connie Raynor H/Bill Thompson

RJ - #17 - Blackwater Chesbay Tanner - O/H Tim Carrion

Jams - 1, 23

Congrats all! 

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Judy Chute said:


> Sugarfoot is having a very good weekend!! .......Congratulations!
> 
> Judy



You're sweet Judy. Yes, Sugarfoot Kennel had a nice weekend... 1st, RJ and Jams in the Open, 3rd in the Q and 2nd & 3rd in the Derby. Congrats Mark!


Barb


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats Tim & Tanner on the RJ in the Q!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amt Call backs to water blind
2, 4, 5,6,10,11,16,19,20,26,31,35,42,44,47,48,49


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

2,5,6,10,16,20,31,42,49

Call backs to last series Amt


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Chester and Mark for winning the OPEN. Chessie! Chessie! Yip! Yip! Yip!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amt
1st Sandi McCourt-Lyza
2nd Lennie Rentel-Tank
3rd Bart Clark-AFC Tank
4rd Jack Gwaltney - Ajax

Not sure of Jams.... Sorry


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats Bart & Tank!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Sandi for her first place. Your back!! Congratulations to Bart and Tank


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats to our own Geoff Buckius and his girl Jazz for finishing her first All-Age stake, and in some very good company! Congrats to all!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

*WOW! A CHESSIE WON THE OPEN!*

*Congratulations to Chester, his owner Mike, and trainer Mark Mosher!*

Juli


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congratulations to Sandi and Liza!-Paul


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Official results are now posted. You can find them on Retriever Entry.

Many thanks to our judges, helpers and land owners -- and to the weather gods!


----------

